# nfs mounting problems.

## phooka

I have read nearly every thread I could find, searched, and read the NFS how-to to get NFS working, all with no luck so far.   I'm at my wits end.

Two machines, same private network.  From the client I can do an 'rpcinfo -p server', and I get the list of rpc services indicating NFS is running and accessable by the client.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> obsidian root # rpcinfo -p gentoo
> 
>    program vers proto   port
> ...

 

I have configured (during the several iterations of trying this) a hosts.allow and hosts.deny on the server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dale@gentoo dale $ cat /etc/hosts.allow
> 
> portmap: 192.168.0.4
> ...

 

portmap is running on client and server (per prior posts suggestions).

my exports file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dale@gentoo dale $ cat /etc/exports
> 
> # /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).
> ...

 

So the problem.. when I try to mount from the client, the mount hangs.  Kill -9 won't fix it.  Killing anything short of rebooting won't fix it.

However, on the server I see this in the log file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 10 19:50:42 [rpc.mountd] authenticated mount request from obsidian:847 for /share (/share)
> 
> 

 

So it appears to get that far.  What is causing the mount to hang?  And never successfully mount?   I am lost.

Thx.

dale

----------

## overdozed

got the same problem.

I m connecting with my gentoo box to an debian-nfs server.

My flatmates are able to mount without problems.

It s only my box where all applications accessing the mounted files crash unkillable.

iOnly tabcompleting in the mounted directorys smashes the bash :)

sometimes I can browse the files using xmms, but the player also doesnt respond anymore when triing to play them or earlier:

dont know too much bout reiserfs, but I know for sure the server is working, 

Also I have a user with same uid as the owner of the nfs files on the server, 

portmap running and nfs suppert for nfs the kernel.

I just realized I dont have nfs-utils installed

will give it a trie :)

----------

## overdozed

no changes with nfs-utils.

I mounted without prolems, I browsed with console everything worked fine.

I tried aplay on one of the mp3

and the console crashed.

dmesg outpu:

 *Quote:*   

> nfs warning: mount version older than kernel
> 
> nfs: server 192.168.1.1 not responding, still trying
> 
> nfs: server 192.168.1.1 not responding, still trying
> ...

 

my kernel is : linux-2.6.2-rc1-gentoo/

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

and the system class is completely uptodate

I have this problem for some weeks now and many parts of my system change frequently.

Any tips where to lock for this  8O

----------

## phooka

In followup to this.. the client kernel log has this:

Feb 11 10:09:20 [kernel] nfs: server gentoo not responding, still trying

----------

## overdozed

I figured out this could have something todo with the order in which nfsd portmapper or nfsmount are started, triing to ind more about this ...

----------

## tommyr1216

I've had this problem as well.  Attempting to mount an nfs share would hang the system.  After checking dmesg, I found an error saying that "NFSv3 not supported."  Turns out I had forgotten to enable this when compiling the kernel.  Check in File Systems --> Network File Systems and make sure you have support for Version 3 enabled.

~Tom

----------

## overdozed

hmm, checked it once again, but thats not the problem here :(, ty

----------

## tommyr1216

I've got it now.  I forgot I had to do this as well:

rc-update add portmap default

reboot, or start portmap from /etc/init.d\

Your nfs should mount instantly afterwards.

----------

## overdozed

hmm, I offcourse addet portmap to the runlevel, doesnt change much, also tried in different starting it after after the boot. 

here comes the strange thing. My laptop connected to the nfs server via the same hub, has the same problems.

I just installed it fresh with gentoo-2004-stage.

also connected to this server but not over the hub are another gentoo laptop and a debian computer.

I got no idea what todo bout this and nfs should be soo easy

----------

## tommyr1216

The only other thing I changed when I set up my NFS was to add the insecure option to /etc/exports on the server.  This makes the server allow connections on ports above 1024.  I'm not sure if this would help or not, but it might be worth a try.  My exports file looks like this:

/usr/local/nfsshare      client(rw,insecure,sync)

Other than that, I'm out of ideas.  Sorry I couldn't be more help.

----------

## overdozed

actually the server is prettty strict there 

# /etc/exports: the access control list for filesystems which may be exported

#               to NFS clients.  See exports(5).

/home/media/musik       192.168.1.*(ro)

/tmp/musik              192.168.1.*(ro)

/home/media/video       192.168.1.*(ro)

but its not mine :)

----------

## bikini@funeral

I have the same problem.

I can share to my second computer without problems....

play movies from my main computer and what not.

But when i do the same thing with my second computer

(using my main computer as client) i get this:

nfs: server 192.168.10.20 not responding, still trying

nfs: server 192.168.10.20 OK

and sometimes this:

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

portmap is on, mounting is not a problem. but performance 

becomes miserable. 

i dont have a clue how to figure this out..

----------

## Malloq

Do you have portmap running on the clientside?

----------

## overdozed

I have portmap running everywhere.

I finally think its something with the user, or another permission thingy, hmm ...

I decidet to forgett about nfs and am now mounting via  sshfs(lufs rox :)

----------

## Thulle

Are you sure you really werent unable to mount? i get that freeze too, but if i wait _exactly_ 5½minutes, the mount is finished & works fine - it seems to be some timeout somewhere.. and its annoying:/

----------

## overdozed

In your case I d say the portmapper isnt started,

sometimes I also wait 5 min untill it loads and then can make my apps crash :)

----------

## Thulle

ah, you have to start it on the client too.. works fine now;)

----------

## overdozed

:(

----------

## Trekkie

 *overdozed wrote:*   

> 

 

hi.... I know how you feel cause I've exactly the same problem......

since i had to update my local server to Kernel 2.6.* the NFS is not working anymore... mounting and directory listings works perfect, but when I try to access any data, the applications hangs.... I've tried several things but nothing worked until now....

----------

## stefanwa

I do have the same problem as Trekkie. Mounting and main directory listing is fine, but no way to actually access any files or cd into subdirs.

Good to know I'm not the only one though.

Steve

----------

## Trekkie

well after some testings here on my systems I'm really confused......

cause if I start tcpdump -i eth0 'port !ssh' on by Local Server to watch the traffic, my NFS works.. its really slow and I can see some timeouts but I get some data..... 

if I terminate tcpdump again its all the same again !!

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## appetitus

 *Thulle wrote:*   

> Are you sure you really werent unable to mount? i get that freeze too, but if i wait _exactly_ 5½minutes, the mount is finished 

 

That is the usual time delay for DNS to time out on a failed resolve.

The posters here are probably on some phony domain, have used their hostsnames in the NFS config files, but do not have their DNS setup to be authoritative.

----------

## appetitus

 *phooka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> my exports file:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

What is obsidian?  Are you sure that NFS knows the correct IP for obsidian?

Check this out for help too.

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/troubleshooting.html#SYMPTOM3

----------

## chocolatei

I have a very similar problem to some of you.

When I do mount -t nfs server:/file /mountpoint 

the particular bash that I type it into hangs.  Ctrl-C Ctrl-Z and kill -9 ing the mount do nothing.  However, if I kill -9 a process called rpciod then mount will stop being hung and the bash prompt returns.  Odd eh?

It works fine after this.

I am using gentoo-gnu-linux_standard sources on both PCs.

----------

## chocolatei

All I can say is install and run portmap on both server and client and use 192.168.1.43:/nfshome style rather than myserver:/nfshome because then it works.

----------

## JohnGalt00

Yeah, I was having the same problems as the poster. Started portmap on the client and everything just worked. Thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## jobsagoodun

I've been having this problem too. 

Kill -9'ing rpciod solved this for me too, then I noticed I wasn't starting nfs or nfsmount (although I'm not exporting from the client machine). I've started these & it seems OK now. Fingers crossed.

----------

## jobsagoodun

Reply to my own post.

Starting nfs/nfsmount on the client makes no odds it still hangs intermittanly. Its wierd though, killall -9 rpciod sorts it when it hangs. even wierder, rpciod doesn't die. 

My setup FWIW is NFS client running on gentoo using autofs. NFS server is a RH9 box thats been chugging along nicley for over a year. Other NFS clients have no probs.

----------

## Trekkie

jeppeee !!

it looks like I've fixed the problem today...

after an upgrade of all Kernels from gentoo-dev-sources to mm-dev-sources today, I dont have crashes of my clients any more...

so.. my problem seens to be fixed...

----------

## Fr0d083

did you upgrade the kernel on the server and clients or just the clients?

----------

## Trekkie

I've updated the Kernel on both systems (server and client).....

and until now it work great.......

----------

## R. Bosch

 *Trekkie wrote:*   

> I've updated the Kernel on both systems (server and client).....
> 
> and until now it work great.......

 

Any chance you know the difference between the kernels as far NFS is conserned?

I have portmap and the whole shabang running, but still have to killall -KILL rpciod to get NFS working decently...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I run 2.6.7 gentoo kernel. 

Thanks!

----------

## R. Bosch

 *R. Bosch wrote:*   

>  *Trekkie wrote:*   I've updated the Kernel on both systems (server and client).....
> 
> and until now it work great....... 
> 
> Any chance you know the difference between the kernels as far NFS is conserned?
> ...

 

I was just reading an other thread where they advised to use "nolock" in the mount option. too bad that I cant put them in exports on the serverside, besides changing kernel-type to mm-somthing...    :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46135

----------

## irony

My NFS was working fine, but is now experiencing these problems.  This is what I have dmesg:

```

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

NFS: readdir reply truncated!

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

NFS: readdir reply truncated!

nfs: server 192.168.126.137 not responding, still trying

nfs: server 192.168.126.137 OK

nfs: server 137.99.126.137 not responding, still trying

nfs: server 137.99.126.137 OK

nfs: server 137.99.126.137 not responding, still trying

nfs: server 137.99.126.137 OK

```

I haven't changed any kernel settings, I just restarted both server and client.  Now it does the strange app hanging behavior.  I'm going to try a few other things, like manually starting portmap and nfs.  This is really frustrating, since everything was working before I had to reboot.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Dealing with the mount version older than kernel error messages, I believe that the issue at hand is that mount.nfs is older than the kernel module or the NFS version required to mount the share, ie the target NFS server version. At least that's what I always get when I mount my Gentoo based share from my Fedora Core 1 boot on another machine and the stock kernel build was the 2.4 tree (even though I updated it to 2.6.7). About the portmap issue, try to make both references to your hosts the same maybe, ie IP address and IP address or hostname and hostname, not IP address and hostname or vice versa. This may have something to do with the issues you guys are experiencing, but I'm not sure. I think my issues just lie with the fact that I redid my system and for some odd reason I can't get my Windows Services for Unix setup to work properly.

----------

## irony

I agree with your assessment, as the problem cleared up when I updated the kernel on both machines.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Well, I fixed my NFS. The problem was the host list in exports, as usual.

----------

